# OOH! GM Liquid Soap!



## Susie (Oct 11, 2014)

I have to try this!

http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/04/tutorial-how-to-create-liquid-goats.html


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 11, 2014)

Wonderfully done tutorial! I may have to try this! Thanks for sharing, Susie!

 IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Susie for sharing and I will also try it too. Thank you Faith for a wonderful tutorial !


----------



## Susie (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, thank you, Faith!  I sort of felt bad about hauling your blog onto here without warning you at all, but I had always worried about GM  or other milks being used in liquid soap.  You answered all my questions and concerns with such a wonderful tutorial, that I just had to!  I know others have asked about milk in liquid soaps, so I thought I would help all of us at once.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't feel bad at all Susie - I write my experiences and methods up to share with anyone who may be interested, so share away.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree that Faith does a super job of writing tutorials and this one is lovely -- nicely illustrated, detailed and informative, and clearly written. I always learn something useful and new from her!


----------



## Susie (Oct 11, 2014)

I did say sort of...


----------

